# اقدملكم اوتوكاد 2010 autocad 2010 +keygen



## nar.aliraq (4 مارس 2010)

لكثره الطلب على هذا البرنامج الروعه وقله العرض حبيت اشاركم بهذا البرنامج الي نزلته قبل ست اشهر بعد عناء طول 3 اشهر لايجاد طريقه اجعله بيها فري 
واخيرا حصلت الكيجن وهوه شغال ميه بالميه وحجم البرنامج قبل التنزيل حوالي 1 كيكا ونص
لكن بعد التنزيل يصبح حجمه حوالي ال700 ميكا بايت

وللعلم تستطيع بهذه النسخه تعيين الاختصاص المطلوب تنزيله (كهرباء وانابيب ومعماري وغيره )

كل المطلوب هوه 
اولا الذهاب الى الموقع الرسمي للاوتوكاد وتنزيل النسخه التجريبيه وهوه التريلر
وهذا رابط الموقع http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/pc/index?siteID=123112&id=13779351

رح تشوف قائمه لازم تمليها طبعا المعلومات مو شرط صحيحه 
ماعدا الايميل واما الاسئله الاختياريه فاختار الي يعجبك
بعد الضغط على submit 
ستضهر صفحه تختار منها النسخه المطلوبه سواء 64 بت او 32 وكذلك اللغه المطلوبه سواء انكليزي او غيره 

والرجاء عدم تنصيب البرنامج قبل قراءه شروط عمل الكيجن وهذه موجوده في فايل الكيجن بملف اسمه instructions 
وهذا رابط الكيجن تفضلو 
http://rs693.rapidshare.com/files/222987324/KEYGEN.rar
وبهذا راح يصير الاوتوكاد فري مدى العمر 
اخوان الموضوع جربته بنفسي والبرنامج شغال 
صارله اكثر من 6 اشهر
مع تحياتي اخوكم الصغير 
نار العراق


----------



## معتز حمدى اسماعيل (25 مارس 2010)

البرنامج مش شغال معايا لية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (25 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mokh (25 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت ممكن تشرح بالتفصيل كيفيه تفعيل البرنامج بالكي جن اللى 
لان انا عندى نسخه اوتوكاد 2010 64بت ولم استطيع تفعيلها 
انا قريت التعليمات كويس بس بردو ما اشتغلش معايا


----------



## nar.aliraq (25 مارس 2010)

mokh قال:


> لو سمحت ممكن تشرح بالتفصيل كيفيه تفعيل البرنامج بالكي جن اللى
> لان انا عندى نسخه اوتوكاد 2010 64بت ولم استطيع تفعيلها
> انا قريت التعليمات كويس بس بردو ما اشتغلش معايا


 


حبيب قلبي بعد ان تنزل الكيجن من الرابط وتفتحه 
سوف تجد فايلان 
الاول مكتوب عليه x86 وهوه لنسخه ال32 بت
والثاني مكتوب عليه x64 وهوه لنسخه ال 64 بت (للنسخه الخاصه بك ايضا)
كل الي عليك ان تفعله هوه ان تشغل البرنامج وتضع فيه السيريال الخاص بالبرنامج ليتم عمل جنريت لمفتاح التفعيل وتاخذ مفتاح التفعيل وتحاول تفعل البرنامج 
قد يتطلب الامر طلب المفتاح اكثر من مره لكن في حال حصول ذلك 
ليس عليك الا الضغط على مفتاح mem patch وبعدها ادخل مفتاح التفعيل وسيتفعل البرنامج 
لمدى الحياه 
تحياتي


----------



## nar.aliraq (25 مارس 2010)

معتز حمدى اسماعيل قال:


> البرنامج مش شغال معايا لية


 

ابو الشباب حدد طلبك
شنو هوه الي مو شغال وياك؟ 
التحميل 
لو عمليه ملء الاستماره 
لو التنصيب لو التفعيل 
الرجاء التحديد مو الكومنت بلا معنى


----------



## mokh (26 مارس 2010)

*بردو ما اشتغلش*



nar.aliraq قال:


> حبيب قلبي بعد ان تنزل الكيجن من الرابط وتفتحه
> سوف تجد فايلان
> الاول مكتوب عليه x86 وهوه لنسخه ال32 بت
> والثاني مكتوب عليه x64 وهوه لنسخه ال 64 بت (للنسخه الخاصه بك ايضا)
> ...





والله يا هندسه انا عملت كل اللى انت قلت عليه وحاولت اكتر من مره وبردو مش بيشتغل الكي جن


----------



## عماد داود (26 مارس 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككوراخي العراقي اضافه الله في خانة حسناتك


----------



## nar.aliraq (24 أبريل 2010)

*اسف على التاخير بالرد*



mokh قال:


> والله يا هندسه انا عملت كل اللى انت قلت عليه وحاولت اكتر من مره وبردو مش بيشتغل الكي جن
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
حبيب قلبي ياريت لو قريت الرساله الي دتطلعلك 
الرساله الي دتطلع يسالك فيها انته ادمنستراتور لو لا
لحل هاي المشكله عند تشغيل برنامج الاوتوكاد اضغط كلك يمين واختر الخيار run as adminstrator 
وبنفس الطريقه قوم بالتفعيل الي هيه الضغط على كلمه mem patch 
وبعدها جنريت واخذ الباسورد وحاول فيه 
وانشاء الله يتفعل


----------



## كريم مسعد (29 أبريل 2010)

تمام الله ينور


----------



## حسام الدين هاني (14 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
البرنامج لايعمل معي 
تظهر رسالة 

preptool has not been run since build 
6 > ​


----------



## chamil (4 يوليو 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## YEHEYA (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
اخي الفاضل
بارك الله فيك
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


----------



## hakim118 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جازاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ابوهمدان (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك thanx *​


----------



## racblanc14 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## racblanc14 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

tanx very much


----------



## geme_civil (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mr.Design (21 يناير 2011)

اخي ممكن تعطيني الاكتفيشن كود الركوست نمبر مالتي هو 

*lsc3 f1xp kl6u 5n53 t024 j23w*


----------



## engero (22 يناير 2011)

السيريال الخاص بالبرنامج 
لو سمحت


----------



## أسامة تاج (16 يناير 2012)

الحمد لله يا شباب نسخت رابط الجزء العاشر المفقود وبحثت عنه بالقوقل وتحصلت عليه 
علي الرابط التالي :

http://rapidshare.com/files/212743818/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part10.rar

أرجو ان اكون قد افدت والشكر للاخ صاحب الموضوع الاصلي علي المجهود

​


----------



## abomoter (3 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*

الله يييييييييييييععععععععععععععععععططططططططططططططططططككككككككككككك
العافيه انا جبت البرنامج من شخص اخر وفيه الكيجن لكن mem path ما راضي تشتغل معايه ولولا الله وفقني اليك:75: كنت زاماني في ورطه


----------



## abomoter (3 فبراير 2012)

:86:شكرا جزيلا ياخي وجزاك الله كل خير انا احضرت البرنامج على اسطوانه من صديق لي ومش عارف اشغل الكيجن وخصوصا mem path لاكثر من اسبوع وبالصدفه قادني الله اليك واتبعت نصائحك ونجحت المحاولة :75:


----------



## ahmed samy (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engwah (11 أغسطس 2012)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (1 يناير 2013)

شكرا ولكن رابط الكراك مش شغال يا ريت يكون فيه رابط اخر شغال ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## Hind Aldoory (1 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## راجيه رضا الله (22 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

